# Sammelthread "Eure Systeme" + Bild



## X-Calated (14. Juni 2014)

1. Was habt ihr für ein System zuhause? (Freiwillig: Postet ein Bild)
2. Für was nutzt ihr es?
3. Wie viel habt ihr ausgegeben? Was wird noch gekauft?



Ich kann leider noch keine Bilder zeigen da ich erst noch beim zusammenbau bin.

Momentan verbaut in einem Corsair Carbide 540 sind:
Ein Asus Rampage IV Black
4x4GB Corsair Vengeance @1866 Mhz (Rote version )
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 850 Watt
und ein ASUS PCE-AC68 
Der I7-4960x ist frisch gekauft und auf dem weg zu mir \o/
Bei mir kommt höchstwahrscheinlich noch eine Zotac Titan Black ins Haus, sowie eine Xonar Essence STX.
Bisher habe ich 2300€ ausgegeben, weitere 1500-1600 folgen noch 
Natürlich wen ihr ein neues System baut könnt ihr es gerne hier auch posten und auch regelmäßig "Updates" zeigen 


Grüße, 

X-Calated


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (14. Juni 2014)

Ist wohl ein Prol-Thread,oder?


----------



## X-Calated (14. Juni 2014)

Meinst du? Sollte es nicht, wollte nur mal einen vergleich sehen.  Der Thread soll nicht "prollen" oder provozieren :<


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (14. Juni 2014)

Was glaubst du wofür es die Signatur gibt?Sysprofil kann man auch verlinken.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. Juni 2014)

Wir haben doch schon sowas http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii.html

Und da kannst du auch ne Beschreibung zu deiner Kiste abgeben.


PS.
Wer baut denn jetzt noch für tausende Eutonen nen S2011 System, wo der Nachfolger praktisch schon vor der Tür steht?


----------



## X-Calated (14. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Verlinkung! Der Nachfolger ist wesentlich teurer und es ist jetzt schon zu spät D:


----------



## Da_Vid (14. Juni 2014)

Na dann "Proll" ich mal mit  

System besteht aus einem Asrock B85m itx Motherboard in einem Cooler Master Elite 130. Drauf werkelt ein i5 4570 welchen ich auf den Turbo Takt von 3,6 Ghz fixiert hab. Gekühlt wird dieser von einer AiO Flüssigkühllösung von Corsair (H55) welcher schon im vorherigem System erfolgreich einen FX 8320 gekühlt hat. Ebenfalls von Corsair ist der Arbeitsspeicher (Vengeance) mit 8GB (2 Riegel) und einem Takt von 1600MHz. Angetrieben wird das ganze von einem BeQuiet E9 mit 480 Watt. Kabelmanagement habe ich insofern so gelöst das durch den Frontlüfter ein Überdruck im Gehäuse ensteht (hierzu wurde ein freier Airflow mitten durchs Gehäuse zustande gebracht) und Abwärme auf der reichten Seite des Gehäuses "rausgedrückt". Zusätzlich hilft das Netzteil beim Abtransport von Restwärme. 

Probleme mit Temperatur gab es hier noch keine. Der Prozessor erreicht eine Maximal Temperatur von 63°. Bildgeber ist eine R9 290 Tri X von Sapphire welche ich erfolgreich auf 1100/1440 getaktet habe. Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve erreiche ich eine maximal Temperatur von 75° welche auch nur möglich sind weil die Karte ausreichend Frischluft von der gelochten linken Seite erhält. Praktisch als wäre keine Seitenwand da. Für einen flotten Systemstart hat eine Crucial m500 SSD mit 120GB zu sorgen. Für Daten zwischendurch ist eine kleine 2,5" 320GB große Western Digital Platte zuständig und als Datengrab only für Spiele arbeitet eine 2TB Western Digital Red. 
Daran wird auch so schnell nichts mehr gewerkelt, denke doch dass das Teil relativ Zukunftssicher (nächsten 1-2 Jahre no Problem!) konzipiert ist.

Der aktuelle Monitor ist ein LG IPS277L mit IPS Panel welcher in naher Zukunft (auf jeden Fall noch vor Witcher 3!!!) durch einen 21:9 LG 34UM65-P (Kostenpunkt extra in etwa 540€) ersetzt wird.
Als Eingabe fungiert ein Roccat Nager (Kone+) und eine billige CM Storm Tastatur welche in wenigen Tagen durch die bereits bestellte Ryos MK Pro mit Black Switches ersetzt wird. Als Nageruntergrund dient das Alumic Pad und für die Tonausgabe ist das Roccat Kave Solid zuständig. Externes Datengrab ist eine 3TB große Fesplatte der Marke Touro. 

Gezockt wird ausnahmslos mit Headset, Filme werden über den TV betrachtet und Tonausgabe erfolgt am TV über das HDMI Kabel. 

Reingesteckt habe ich in das gesamte System in etwa 1000€ ohne Pheripherie. Mit aktuellen Maus, Mauspad, Tastatur, Monitor und Headset lassen sich nochmal 500€ dazu rechnen. 
Genutzt wird das Gerät zu 70% zum zocken, 10% surfen und 20% Filme und Serien betrachten.


----------



## GxGamer (14. Juni 2014)

Ich mach hier mal zu. 
Bilderthreads wurden verlinkt, Sysprofile gibt es auch. Ich sehe keinen Sinn in noch einem Thread im Spieleforum.

-Closed-


----------

